# Fat Shaft or Skinny Shaft



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got some easton st axis arrow to give them a try. I'm never close to the line to make a differance with a fat arrow.


----------



## 11bravo (Feb 7, 2010)

*Easton Lightspeeds*

I just switched to the Easton Lightspeed 3d 400's. I love them. I hear alot of good things about the Easton Flatlines also. If your looking for a fatter arrow, which in my mind is basicly a big 'line-cutter', I'd go with the Easton Fatboy's. My brother in-law shoots the Goldtips, and hes switching over to the lightspeeds next week after shooting one of mine. Just my .02 cents. Good luck.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Fatboys all the way....


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

*fatboys*

i agree fatboys all the way expecially at 7.8 gpi in the 400 spline cant beat them.


----------



## sfHoyt (Mar 26, 2010)

*Fatboys*

Fatboys for me flatlines for the wife. Had a tough choice for my wife between the lightspeed 3d and the flatlines. Her flatlines shoot absolutely perfect.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

sfHoyt said:


> Fatboys for me flatlines for the wife. Had a tough choice for my wife between the lightspeed 3d and the flatlines. Her flatlines shoot absolutely perfect.


flatline and lightspeeds are the same shafts just different components.


----------



## DAVYF150 (May 15, 2009)

*goldtip 22s*



vandal44 said:


> I am looking at getting new arrows for 3D, Easton Lightspeed, Goldtip Ultra light, Goldtip 22, or Carbon Express CXL2. What do you all think.


goldtip 22s are by far the toughest and most consistant, Fatboys are very fragile and break easy.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Check out Victory arrows. I'm using the X-Ringer HV 350's for 3D and have no complaints with them at all!! They are a solid 50 grains lighter than the Gold Tip X-Cutters that I used last year. Gold Tip arrows are great but I like my Victorys a lot better!! -Chris


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

vandal44 said:


> I am looking at getting new arrows for 3D, Easton Lightspeed, Goldtip Ultra light, Goldtip 22, or Carbon Express CXL2. What do you all think.


Since it is a 3D arrow, I recommend the Fatboy. Excellent arrows. I've used them for the last several years and the only ones I don't have anymore are the ones laying in the woods hiding from me because I miss set my sight. I did have to replace the Uni Bushings in the back of the dozen I used last year. I noticed they were flying kinda crazy and realized that most of the bushings had some VERY severe dings and chunks missing. Shafts were in great shape, just needed new bushings and they started flying great again. Build them right and they will last you a while.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I really like my lightspeeds. They flight great, don't tear up my targets at home or on the range like the fat ones, plus.....I'm still a purist and I like 3d to resemble hunting and lightspeeds are very close to the same diameter as my hunting arrow. It's not like the 1-2 points I might pick up in a tournament with fat arrows will win me anything anyway.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*fat*

i am using victory x-ringers. have help on a few targets to pick up some 12's


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

bowhunterprime said:


> Check out Victory arrows. I'm using the X-Ringer HV 350's for 3D and have no complaints with them at all!! They are a solid 50 grains lighter than the Gold Tip X-Cutters that I used last year. Gold Tip arrows are great but I like my Victorys a lot better!! -Chris


I put some x-ringer hv's together today and with flex fletch 212's,120 points,and pin nocks the weigh 323gr at 29".


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Easton Flatlines


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Easton ACE 430, fast , tough and they fit in between fat shafts clogging the 12 ring nicely!


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Mixed feelings...*

I have shot most all of them you mentioned except Skinny Shafts. Never messed with those. Here is what I have found....

Easton Fatboys-Great arrows, not as fragile as people make them out to be. Easton has a great selection of parts for them to boot!

Easton Lightspeeds-Great arrows, a little more fragile than the fatboys, very fast arrow but you lack the dia. of the fatboys. If i shot bow hunter class id probably shoot these vs. the fatboys, esp. if i was shooting with my hunting bow.

Gold Top X-Cutter-I had good results and bad with these. The spine is just so stuff, even on the radical cam bows, i was shooting 60lb DW and my form was just not perfect enough to get consistent darts out of them. Gold tip also has great selection of things for these.

Carbon Express CXL-Great arrows, pretty durable, carbon express has parts available for these but luckily easton components will fit GOOD as well. I always thought these were more consistent than fatboys when I owned both.

Carbon Express Linejammers-Im currently working with these and aside from getting some older Linejammers that had weight variations, i am very happy. They are the same size as the C-Cutters just about, but come in a better spine for me with a 60lb bow. They are a little lighter but you pretty much have to use CX components on these because other manu. stuff just don't give you that Tight fit.

And last but not least Victory. I have had the VForces, and the X-Ringers. I had the VForces in the HV line and they broke easily but were very consistent. The X-ringers were good, tuff, and pretty nice overall arrows. Never messed with the HV X-ringers but im guessing they are just as fragile as the Vforce HV's. With the big changes happening at Victory right now i'd hold off and see what Bartman is up to first, and see what happens with Victorys product line. JUST MY .02 worth.

Overall if you are shooting BH id probably stick with the more standard dia. shafts vs. the fat shafts. If you are using a strictly 3d bow then go with the big boys.


----------



## 11bravo (Feb 7, 2010)

halvy said:


> flatline and lightspeeds are the same shafts just different components.


Small chance I could be wrong but IF im thinking right, the Lightspeed 3d's are the same as the Flatline SURGICALS. I thought the flatliness were .003 and the lightspeeds/surgicals are .001 ? ? ? ?


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

can i have the arows you just bought? they might just fit for me.
cxl if you have it in your thick head to try fat shafts...
i cant wait to break them! lol


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

cxl's for me.... perfect....


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

My CXL2's have broken quite a few Fatboys:nod:
You can't go wrong with either the GT 22 or the CXL2...if I were buying--->Carbon Express CXL2. I don't like to support Click:zip:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

x-ringer hv's are way to fragile. If someone hits right up snug to you and they get a good slap then your have a cracked shaft. You better be gentle pulling them out of tough targets also. The thin wall is very fragile. That's the price you pay for being so light. The non hv's probably aren't nearly as fragile.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Stick with an American made brand like Easton to start with. I see alot of guys using Fatboys and Lightspeeds, but I would reccomend and use ACCs. They are a solid arrow hands down.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm actually getting great results with the Victory NanoForce 400! They absolutely stack!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

bclowman said:


> x-ringer hv's are way to fragile. If someone hits right up snug to you and they get a good slap then your have a cracked shaft. You better be gentle pulling them out of tough targets also. The thin wall is very fragile. That's the price you pay for being so light. The non hv's probably aren't nearly as fragile.


I've been shooting XRingerHV's for 1 year and 2 months (easily 6x a week) and not once has this happened to me. I've yet to have a cracked shaft from "a good slap". I've had very few backend impact breaks, and I use unibushings. I haven't had one front end impact break. I've sold dozens and dozens of them and not one customer has had issues either....actually, just one...he was such a bad shooter he was shooting them into his wood fence.


----------



## Lefteye19 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Gold Tip*

Gold Tips! I currently use GT Ultralight 30X Pros for my 3d setup. Big or small, the center is still the center.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm using CX Linejammers when using my Prestige and Forge Slipstreams (tapered shafts) on the Monster. The Slipstreams worked real well for me last year. Just had an itch to try out some fat arrows and the Linejammers are what I ended up with.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

11bravo said:


> Small chance I could be wrong but IF im thinking right, the Lightspeed 3d's are the same as the Flatline SURGICALS. I thought the flatliness were .003 and the lightspeeds/surgicals are .001 ? ? ? ?


correct 
sugicals=3d's
regular flatlines= regular lightspeeds

but like i posted differnt components

best combo is .001 straightness shaft with the unibushings and use the flatline inserts


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been shooting CXL 2's for about 3 yrs now and they are very durable and fly like darts out of my bow. I am still shooting 5 of them out of 6 which is all I purchased and it only broke because I let someone else pull it out of a very tuff target and they accidently broke it using excessive force with a little bending to get it out Lol! You do have to be careful when scraping old vanes and glue off so you dont take the outer layer off of the shaft, the newer CXL SS versions may be better at that but not sure. When I get down to 3 arrows left I will probably Try the CXL SS. 
The CXL is a good compromise between fat and standard carbon shafts and fly excellent with good speed. I also like Gold Tip and A/C/C's. The CXL 2's have given me a few points cutting the line on several occassions but it seemed like when I shoot the acc's it was either in or out, but usually in.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I've been shooting XRingerHV's for 1 year and 2 months (easily 6x a week) and not once has this happened to me. I've yet to have a cracked shaft from "a good slap". I've had very few backend impact breaks, and I use unibushings. I haven't had one front end impact break. I've sold dozens and dozens of them and not one customer has had issues either....actually, just one...he was such a bad shooter he was shooting them into his wood fence.


Do you need pics? Even got one with a robin hood threw an x-ringer that had a pin nock.:wink: Matter of fact i sent that one to Tntone. I guess you would want to back them seeing as how you sell them. Can't blame ya. I tried'em once and that was it for me. I'll stick with the good ol' American made shafts. You can have the made in Mexicos.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

when i take my omen to a 3d shoot i use a xx78 super slam 2512. they are 27" and weigh 416 grains and shoot them around the 300 fps mark at a 28" draw and 60 lbs. they all hate to see it when i am the last one at a turkey target. lol i love the looks i get.


----------



## Stickchuker (Jun 12, 2008)

I am planning on using the VX-22's in my set-up, and double them over to hunting duty. I'm going to start with V5's and move to a dozen V1's just for targets.
Anyone tried the VX-22's?


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

the GT 22's are very good shafts,they fly great and are very tough. If you are not worried about speed there is also the x-cutters and Triple-X's.


----------



## cableslide (Mar 26, 2009)

victory x-ringers are my choice i have hit the ground with a few not a problem picked it up an shot it again plus those pin noks really help with arrow deflection


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I prefer to shoot what groups the best on my bow vs the biggest dia I can find. So far that shaft has been plain old cheap Easton Litespeeds. I hunt with em too. They've given nothing but pass thrus even with a big four bladed slicktrick magnum.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Fat shafts*

Goldtip xcutters are light weight and have good line cutting.

22's series are a close second.


Been shooting the Xcutters for years. Very popular 3d arrow.
DB


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have shot Easton Fatboys and do not care for them at all!!!! CXLs on the other hand are great arrows if you are looking for accuracy. Durability however is not so great. have not tried the new ones though. They may be better. These shot so well out of my bow that I robinhooded 3 of the old cxls together at 40 yards one night. I am now shooting the GT 30x ultralight pros and x cutter pros. I recommend the x cutters if shooting lighter draw weight. Im shooting 60 lbs at 29" draw length. I cant get the 30 x ultralight pros to shoot but 272 fps. But as far as accuracy and durability, I am sticking with the gold tips.jmo


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

DAVYF150 said:


> goldtip 22s are by far the toughest and most consistant, Fatboys are very fragile and break easy.


i switched from gold tip x-cutters to easton fatboy's becuase the gold tip's were brittle and broke easy. I have not broke a fatboy yet in 5 month's indoor 3d and outdoor.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Goldtips*



dpattarcher said:


> i switched from gold tip x-cutters to easton fatboy's becuase the gold tip's were brittle and broke easy. I have not broke a fatboy yet in 5 month's indoor 3d and outdoor.


Have not had any Goldtips break. I have had several go right through deer and be 100% in tack. I shot one through my metal building and it was still shootable.:mg: Goldtips are tough as they come in carbon arrows.
DB


----------

